# Brake upgrade



## seriouse (Jun 13, 2004)

Good afternoon 
I want to know if someone have tried to install 95-99 maxima front brake calipers in the front of a 95-98 SE-R? Reason i am asking is because a friend totalled his 1997 Maxima SE and is selling some parts so i want to know if is possible to install the calipers on the SE-R with the AD22 rotors in front or if the maxima rotor need to be installed on the car too. Thanks in advance for the help and have a great day.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

seriouse said:


> Good afternoon
> I want to know if someone have tried to install 95-99 maxima front brake calipers in the front of a 95-98 SE-R? Reason i am asking is because a friend totalled his 1997 Maxima SE and is selling some parts so i want to know if is possible to install the calipers on the SE-R with the AD22 rotors in front or if the maxima rotor need to be installed on the car too. Thanks in advance for the help and have a great day.


The bolt pattern is different so the rotors will have to be redrilled for 4x100mm. Dimension-wise, I don't see a problem with them fitting under the AD22VF calipers (I doubt it will fit under the stock SER calipers though).


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

www.fastbrakes.com


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

you can bolt on the rears though with the calipers and rotors from the Max.


----------

